# Viper Hanger Bay



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's my first post of the work on the viper. The ladder I'll be redoing. I 'am makeing one with prefect curves and make a mold from that one and then flip it over then make a mold of that side and we should have two exact to piece's


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice ... but isn't it suppose to be "Kat" and not cat? LOL


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Where is the cat? - I thought it was in your cabin? - OMG! Its in the launch tube! - Viper 6 you are ready for go! 

The ladder looks Great!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad to see someone else tackle the ladder, mine's not screen accurate but it's close enough for me. Not worth the time to try again.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dude! that is an awesome dio,great job! Still on the fence about getting this Viper kit,since I like the original series Vipers more,just looks more aggressive to me for some reason,but seeing your work,I'm having second thoughts. Can't wait to see the finished model. :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

A cat? That lawyer guy must be around somewhere!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Calling Rollo!

The figures and the ladder both look great. Can't wait to see this finished. 

Sean


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I like your deck hand.

What figure is that from?


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Awsome....


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is the list of kits I used for the deck crew. 1/35th German Tank Ammo-loading Crew because they have a cat, German Engine Maintenance Crew set both Tamiya made and Trumpeter Modern U.S.Army Armor Crewman and Infantry set for the Colonial Marine. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Love the figures, but the weapon for the Marine is inaccurate. On BSG, the Marines carried either Baretta CX-4 Storm carbines, H&K UMP-45's, or H&K G36's.


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info RedHeadKevin on the weapons now trying to find them in 1/35 scale :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Love the figures, but the weapon for the Marine is inaccurate. On BSG, the Marines carried either Baretta CX-4 Storm carbines, H&K UMP-45's, or H&K G36's.


Oooooooh. Nice info.

Ok you armor guys, what figures carry those weapons?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure that the Storms or UMP's are available in 1/35 but a modern German Army soldier would carry a G-36. I'm not sure if anyone makes modern German infantry figures, but check out DML.


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a few more pic's. I started to mold the laddler and started a tool box for the hanger :thumbsup:


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Here a small update the decals are done and the ship is ready for weathering
I build a small welding box for one of the figures :thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

hate to tell you this after the decals are printed, but you spelled "Hangar" wrong.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL ..... but the set up, the Viper and the "accessories" looks great. Nice job


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok here is pictures of the back wall of the hanger bay. Its coming together slowly :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's looking great, Joe. I like the background you've built for it. 

Superb job! 

Sean


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat. First Hangar Bay dio I've seen for the new Viper.


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is the finish bay. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! Nicely captures a 'slice of life' moment aboard a battlestar. 

Sean


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That is just too cool. Nice job!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice lighting. I like the welding one on the front landing gear.


----------

